# Advice for an unfit & nervous newbie!



## dst87 (24 Mar 2015)

Hello all!

First let me apologise in advance if I'm asking stuff that's been covered 101 times before. I'm a member of other (unrelated) forums and I know it can be annoying - I'm gonna be that guy! If there are other threads in which this has been discussed feel free to link and I will read them!

So I'm very new to cycling (I haven't actually got a bike yet). My new life insurance provider gives me lots of incentives for weight loss and healthy living, and I'm trying to make positive changes. I'm losing weight, slowly (with Weight Watchers), and currently trying to go out for a walk for around an hour a day with the dog. It's going well!

Part of the incentive is 50% off a cycle through Evans Cycles. I loved my bike when I was a kid, and thought this might be a good time to try my hand at cycling, assuming I can remember how (I believe it's a bit like riding a bike... ) I'm mostly happy to go with the advice of Evans on what to buy - I think it'll be a hybrid bike - but there are other questions and concerns that maybe this friendly forum can help with.

*Fatness: *I'm a big guy. 6ft tall and around 19.5stone (and falling, thankfully). Does this put any restrictions on what I should be buying or doing? Will it impact my cycling? Any other big guys on here cycling with any tips?

*Transportation: *I live in Falkirk in Central Scotland, and I have two options for Evans Cycles - Glasgow/Edinburgh city centre, or Braehead retail park. The city centre locations make me nervous because I'll need to get the bike to a train station, work out how to take a bike on a train and then cycle back along the canal path (which I'm not too worried about). City centre road cycling as my first experience since childhood does not sound like a good idea. Is there any shame in walking from the store to the station? If I go to Braehead I would need to bring the bike home in my car, a current-generation Kia Cee'd. I have a feeling it won't actually fit, and I don't know if there are any other difficulties transporting a cycle in the back of a car.

*Adjustments: *I understand that Evans will fit the cycle to me when I buy it. Does anyone have any comments about this? Is this enough or do I need to learn how to do certain things when I get it home?

*Storage: *I do not have a garage or shed. My original thought was to store in the back garden, locked to the fence, with a cover on. The guy I had a brief chat to said this was basically a terrible idea - theft was inevitable, suspension will cease, chain will rust, etc. etc. He suggested storing it in the hall, which is an option (albeit an unpleasant one). What are your thoughts?

Hopefully I can share my journey with anyone who cares, if I can build up the courage to actually get off my ass and buy the thing! Any advice related to the above or my situation in general would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> *Fatness: *I'm a big guy. 6ft tall and around 19.5stone (and falling, thankfully). Does this put any restrictions on what I should be buying or doing? Will it impact my cycling? Any other big guys on here cycling with any tips?


One point, you are taller than me
(jeez, I'm not much lighter, lbs actually)
I've a hybrid bike probably because I like the odd wee jaunt along trails and forest tracks that come into play when I'm out, anything gets too rough I get off. Bike is too valuable to abuse. 

It's what *you* want do..road stuff, cycle track stuff, off road stuff, serious mountain bike stuff, big choice..
sit back and work out what you want to do then decide on your choice transport.

Mines is kept in back room, Mrs Mhor wasn't too happy but its dry...
and don't be embarrassed using the train, I think most of us would.
A man with a spanking new bike?
there will be folk looking at you with envy

oh, and good luck fella


----------



## raleighnut (24 Mar 2015)

I'd avoid getting a bike with suspension unless you plan on spending a couple of thousand pounds as below that price suspension tends to be 'cheap n cheerful', just basically adding weight for no real benefit.
If they have one at your price point I'd recommend a CrMo frame and forks over an Aluminium frame with 38mm or so tyres and the ability to take mudguards so more of an 'adventure treking' bike than a hybrid (although you'd be pushed to tell the difference)
As for storage indoor is best.


----------



## dst87 (24 Mar 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> It's what *you* want do..road stuff, cycle track stuff, off road stuff, serious mountain bike stuff, big choice..
> sit back and work out what you want to do then decide on your choice transport.



I like the _idea_ of cycling on roads, but I don't have the confidence yet. My plan initially is to ride on the canal path which is reasonably smooth and the local forest and parks which are either mostly tarmac/paved or again reasonably smooth. I suspect the canal will be my first and most common journey (well definitely, as my local train station to home is 100% canal path) and this is maybe a little rough in places, some small loose stones etc, but nothing too extreme I don't think. I'm basing this on walking though, so I might need to re-analyse through the eyes of a cyclist.

I work from home, so cycling initially will be about seeing what's out there and exercise that I can (hopefully) enjoy. I tried running a while back on a Couch to 5k, but my knees didn't like me for it. I understand cycling to be a little lower-impact which I hope will help!



Bobby Mhor said:


> oh, and good luck fella



Thanks very much! I will certainly keep the forum up to date and hope I can eventually contribute and give back to some other budding newbie!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> If I go to Braehead I would need to bring the bike home in my car, a current-generation Kia Cee'd. I have a feeling it won't actually fit, and I don't know if there are any other difficulties transporting a cycle in the back of a car.


I've had my bike in my Fiat Panda  Your Cee'd should be no problem. Worse case scenario, you may have to remove the front wheel which is a very simple job. I am sure the bike shop will show you if you ask.

I store my bike collection in my spare bedroom because I don't want them either outside or in a cold, damp garage. Suppose you could get one of these bike box thingies in the garden but I don't know how secure they are.


----------



## dst87 (24 Mar 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I'd avoid getting a bike with suspension unless you plan on spending a couple of thousand pounds as below that price suspension tends to be 'cheap n cheerful', just basically adding weight for no real benefit.
> If they have one at your price point I'd recommend a CrMo frame and forks over an Aluminium frame with 38mm or so tyres and the ability to take mudguards so more of an 'adventure treking' bike than a hybrid (although you'd be pushed to tell the difference)
> As for storage indoor is best.



Hi! Thanks for the comments. I'm not up on all of the terminology and brands, but I'll google and work out what it all means!

The bike I saw at Evans when I popped in for a quick look and that the guy recommended as a good entry-level with some nice features was the "Pinnacle Cobalt Two 2015 Hybrid Bike" at around £450. We didn't cover the specific bikes available as I made it clear I was after a preliminary chat rather than being ready to buy. It's very confusing for me as there was a whole row of 'Hybrid' bikes that he led me to ranging from £450 up to about £650, but I wouldn't have a clue what the difference was.



Mo1959 said:


> I've had my bike in my Fiat Panda  Your Cee'd should be no problem. Worse case scenario, you may have to remove the front wheel which is a very simple job. I am sure the bike shop will show you if you ask.
> 
> I store my bike collection in my spare bedroom because I don't want them either outside or in a cold, damp garage. Suppose you could get one of these bike box thingies in the garden but I don't know how secure they are.



That's interesting. I wasn't sure about transport, as the original guy I spoke to at the city centre branch implied that they need to put it together for safety (at the demand of some of the manufacturers) and I suppose I assumed that this meant the whole thing would have to be taken in one assembled piece.

If I can get it in the car, I'd much rather go to Braehead. I imagine that it's easier to test the bikes there because you have a large, quiet car park rather than a busy city-centre street!


----------



## matiz (24 Mar 2015)

I always keep one of my bikes in the hall ready for a quick exit ,whatever bike you choose its best to start with short trips and gradually build up the mileage over time a lot of folks overdo it at first then give up , I wish all the best


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2015)

@dst87 bikes are pretty tough things, I want say how far my £300 Viking has covered, nor how much I have spent on it. Weight @BrianEvesham can give you tips, as can others, don't however think cycling in itself will make you lose weight, it takes a lot of miles to do that, instead work on steady riding (difficult to start with I know) trying to keep your HR down, again this gets better with time and exercise, a lower HR will burn more fat than a higher HR, as you lose more weight it becomes easier to maintain a lower HR as will your increased fitness, in other words just keep riding and don't worry, and


----------



## Katherine (24 Mar 2015)

Hi there, wishing you all the best. 

Why don't you visit both Evans stores for a chat and see who you get on with the best / takes the most interest in you. Hopefully you will find them both welcoming places, but you may find you build a repore with someone who will give you some ideas and suggestions to go home and think about.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Mar 2015)

I brought a bike back from Evans in Glasgow (and returned it). 
It was dead easy and Evans is close to Queen Street. Avoid the rush hour times and you'll be fine for getting it on the train back to Falkirk. If you need any help, give me a shout!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @dst87 bikes are pretty tough things, I want say how far my £300 Viking has covered, nor how much I have spent on it. Weight @BrianEvesham can give you tips, as can others, don't however think cycling in itself will make you lose weight, it takes a lot of miles to do that, instead work on steady riding (difficult to start with I know) trying to keep your HR down, again this gets better with time and exercise, a lower HR will burn more fat than a higher HR, as you lose more weight it becomes easier to maintain a lower HR as will your increased fitness, in other words just keep riding and don't worry, and



Your Viking is the cycling worlds Triggers Brush.


----------



## Arrowfoot (24 Mar 2015)

Evans will deliver the bike. No need to worry about transport 
Get a starter bike - hybrid or mountain bike without suspension. Less heavy and better value unless you want to hit the dirt trails. 
Range should be £250 to £350
Once you are comfortable, you can upgrade and use the starter bike to do hack runs to store, pub
Always lock bikes indoors and invest in a proper lock.


----------



## mcshroom (24 Mar 2015)

Hi dst87 

On your points. I'm currently nudging 18st, and was over 19st not too long ago. Two of my bikes are road bikes, so I wouldn't worry about restricting your bike choice due to weight. The worst that is likely to happen is that the wheels will need truing back straight a little more often or you may break a spoke every now and then (not common IME). Pick a bike depending on what sort of riding you want to do. I sort of agree with the comment on suspension above. It's not needed unless you are going to start mountain biking. On roads and gravel trails/towpaths it is probably going to be more hassle/weight than it is worth.

Transportation - I don't know either shop, but I'd probably go to the Braehead one and drive the bike home. Then I could take my first ride where I wanted to ride it. I'd expect the bike to fit in with the back seats folded down, at worst you may need to remove your front wheel which shouldn't be difficult to do. What you do need to watch is that the bike pedals and chain rings don't scratch the boot lip on the way in and out of the car. If I put a bike in a car I use a plastic tarpaulin under the bike and spread over the bumper when loading to try and avoid this.

Adjustment - read some stuff on here, but basicaly you will need to tweak your position a bit over the first few rides anyway IMHO. Get a decent set of allen-keys or a nice multitool and change it little by little. Ask on here for advice if you need to 

Storage - If you can, keep it inside. Less likely to get nicked, it will stay in better condition, and walking past it all the time might tempt you out on the road a bit more. If it has to go outside you need to cover the bike and lock it up well, with at least 2 locks, one of which should be a haevy duty D-lock. You can get cycle storage shed or fit bikes in normal garden sheds if either of those are an option. It would still need locking up though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First let me apologise in advance if I'm asking stuff that's been covered 101 times before. I'm a member of other (unrelated) forums and I know it can be annoying - I'm gonna be that guy! If there are other threads in which this has been discussed feel free to link and I will read them!
> 
> ...



Comments in the quote above Oh and welcome


----------



## jim55 (24 Mar 2015)

If u go to Evans in Glasgow it's very near queen st station(a few hundred yards at most) and as this is the train station ul use from falkirk it makes walking to station with bike an easy option ( in fact ul b crossing a pedestrian precinct so it's easier to walk than to try and ride the bike) 

I'd echo what's been said a mtb / hybrid style bike is prob best , however, avoid suspension at the level I think it Gona b spending, get something with / can take wider tyres, as these will give u a more cushioned ride


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Mar 2015)

I've not much to add except to echo the advice given above - go for a steel frame hybrid or suspensionless mountain bike (basically the same thing), and keep it indoors if at all possible. 

It's good that you're going to a store and getting fitted and a chance to test ride, much better than buying blind online. 

Would love to hear how you get on, keep us posted!


----------



## sidevalve (24 Mar 2015)

Hi ! I came back to cycling after a twenty [ish] year gap and it's still good fun. Don't keep the bike outside if you can avoid it - it will suffer and may be stolen [any chain can be cut]. As above avoid suspension - it's just weight on cheaper bikes and not much use anyhow on normal roads [or even tow paths]. I have easily fitted a bianchi [not mine] and a Dawes on the back seat of an Astra so you should be fine in the ceed [We just had to remove the front wheels - really a two minute job].
Take a few rides on quiet roads at first and if you come to a junction you don't like just hop off and walk around it - it only adds a few seconds to your journey and it cuts the stress levels if you're a bit nervous.


----------



## Saluki (24 Mar 2015)

Welcome to CC.
I keep my bikes in the bedroom, on a bike rack. Outside living doesn't suit a nice bike.

Google 'the amazing 39 stone cyclist' and you will see you are nowhere near too big to cycle. Gaz started on a Giant Yukon Mountain bike and never looked back. My husband started at around 17.5 stone at 5'10" with a hard tail MTB (cheap and nasty) and now whizzes about on a Carbon Boardman jobby.

Cycling is more addictive than pistachio nuts. So I reckon that we shall see a fair bit of you on here. Looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Barnet Goat (24 Mar 2015)

I also bought my first bike from Evans but found my local store fairly uninspiring so did a little research and just bought off their internet site and had it delivered. They do offer a free service within six weeks of purchase so perhaps that's your opportunity to have the bike tweaked once you've done a few miles on it?


----------



## Doobiesis (24 Mar 2015)

I started cycling and first off started with a town bike with a basket on (well embarrassing to admit) then felt I wanted to go a bit further, so got a Specialized hybrid. Then in December last year I got a Specialized Road Bike.

I don't think you can decide which type of rider you're gonna be until you get out there and try it.

I started commuting which was about a 7 mile round trip. But then wanted to go further and went the longer route home. Then I started doing 100 miles a week for the whole of the summer last year. And loved it but notice I stuck to roads so then opted to buy my road bike.

So my advice would be take it at your pace and figure out what you enjoy about cycling and do that. You'll find it very enjoyable once you have found your cycling mojo. I look forward to this time next year when you'll be telling us about your first years cycling


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2015)

What is your budget?

Around £250 has been suggested by others, but it's an awkward sum - not quite enough to be sure of getting a good quality bike.

Spend £400+ and you are into nice bike territory.


----------



## dst87 (24 Mar 2015)

Hi everyone! Sorry it's taken so long to reply - I did reply to a few messages but as I'm new the messages needed to be moderated. I think I've posted enough now to be allowed to post in real time, so I figured I'd save replies until the previous messages were approved!

Thank you so much for all of the advice and encouragement! It's great to see such a friendly and helpful community! For brevity I won't reply to each comment, but here are some general comments/answers based on your replies/questions!

*What I want to do*
A few people have mentioned that the key thing to consider is what surfaces etc. I want to ride on. I mentioned in a previous comment that I work from home, so I won't be doing a commute. Riding will be for exercise, exploration, and (hopefully) fun! Whatever bike I get should be suited to canal paths (I live right next to the Union Canal) which are totally paved in areas, and a little more rough in others. I'll also look to take the bike to forest paths and things like that which are available locally. Most suggestions are a hybrid, and that was Evans' suggestion too, so it seems about right. Eventually I'd like to be able to use the roads, and I appreciate the advice and comments about starting out there!

*Weight Loss*
Don't worry guys - I know cycling isn't a magic cure to weight loss. It's about diet, and I have Weight Watchers for that. It's going well! What I want, though, is something to improve my fitness and this is where I see cycling coming in (though I'm sure it'll help with weight loss _a little bit..._) I'll have to take it slow, so again thanks for the tips in that regard to getting started.

I actually saw a link to _The Amazing 39 Stone Cyclist_ on another thread as I was browsing - so inspirational! Thanks for bringing it up here too, as I might easily have missed it!

*Storage*
Ok, ok! I'll store it inside!!  I have a space bedroom (a junk room we call The Dead Room) where it could go, but as it's upstairs I expect the bike will stay in the hall, which my boyfriend hasn't so far objected to... I like the idea that it'll be there every time I go upstairs or come in / leave. It might nudge me to take the bike the Tesco instead of the car... (we do regular small shops)

*Budget*
I've been looking at bikes up to £600 from Evans. My life insurance plan gives me 50% off the first £500, so a £600 cycle will cost £350 after cashback. Obviously I don't want to spend more than is necessary, but happy to pay the money for the right bike (not that I fully understand what that is!) Obviously if there are any recommendations that you think I should take a ride of while in the store, let's hear 'em!

*Future Progress*
I'll _definitely _keep you in the loop, in exchange for the advice and support that I've no doubt is on offer here. In fact I'll probably be right on here after my first ride to let you know how I'm doing! I'd love for this to be something I can enjoy / get addicted to as someone suggested. I've been looking for exercise that I enjoy for ages now, and cycling certainly appeals to me.

--

I don't know what other questions I have... I've been advised to get some padded cycle shorts, the thought of which terrifies me (do I want to inflict that on Falkirk?) but if it makes riding significantly more comfortable then it may be worth it. Any other essential newbie purchases, please let me know!!!


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2015)

You wear cycling shorts next to the skin, there's nothing to stop you wearing baggies over the top. Just get some bike clips to stop the trousers getting snagged, or you can go for 3/4s or long shorts. It will protect your tender bits from the saddle until you toughen up, certainly a good idea IMO if on the larger size


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2015)

As a larger gentleman, tubby Mike Ashley is your friend - his Sports Direct shops stock larger sizes.

The stuff is cheap and cheerful. but will get you started.

Padded cycling shorts, as Vickster says, can be worn under ordinary shorts.

Sports Direct also has combination cycling/ordinary shorts, which would save you buying two garments.

Casual clothing you already have will do for the rest of your cycling outfit.

No need for £100 cycling shoes at this stage, any shoes/trainers will do, although the stiffer the sole the better.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Mar 2015)

Duncan, if you need help in picking your new bike give me a shout. Maybe @ScotiaLass will come too.
For riding the Union Canal you need something comfy, preferably easy to clean ... yes, bikes must be cleaned too especially if you decide to ride further towards Edinburgh, where the surface is horrendous.
You'll soon get bored of the same routes, your bike should be a bit adaptable.
A bike in the home is like having a pet  you wouldn't leave a pet out all night, would you? Get the spare room ready for the new arrival


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Duncan, if you need help in picking your new bike give me a shout. Maybe @ScotiaLass will come too.
> For riding the Union Canal you need something comfy, preferably easy to clean ... yes, bikes must be cleaned too especially if you decide to ride further towards Edinburgh, where the surface is horrendous.
> You'll soon get bored of the same routes, your bike should be a bit adaptable.
> A bike in the home is like having a pet  you wouldn't leave a pet out all night, would you? Get the spare room ready for the new arrival


Happy to help out and show you a few rides locally, to get you started


----------



## jay clock (24 Mar 2015)

Avoid suspension I would agree


----------



## Saluki (24 Mar 2015)

What about an Adventure bike or a CX bike. They look like a road bike with the same gear shifters but are a bit tougher with fatter wheels. I have a CX bike, my winter bike, and I adore him. I take it on the road, up trails, through woods, up and down hills and generally have a blast on him.
The 29ers (Mountain bikes) are epic for riding on trails, roads and anywhere else you could want to ride. @ScotiaLass is the one for chapter and verse on 29ers.

We definitely want to hear about your rides. We have a whole thread dedicated to tales of rides. We obviously want to see pics of your new bike. Very big on pictures on this forum


----------



## buggi (24 Mar 2015)

*Fatness: *don't worry about it, you're only 19 stone. one guy on here lost double your weight. 

*Transportation: *there is no shame in walking in areas you feel uncomfortable. when you do cycle, either on urban or city roads, adopt what we call primary position at all junctions (pm me your email and i'll send you our training manual that we use to train our cyclists at work). or buy cyclecraft (but my book is free and it's basically the same advice). It is highly likely you can get your bike in your car, as most bikes now have quick release wheels, and i can get my extra large frame in my Toyota Aygo! 

*Adjustments: *Yes, get Evans to fit it, or a local bike shop (LBS). they will adjust the seat and everything so you don't get creaky knees. if you find the saddle uncomfortable, get your pelvic sit bones measured (an LBS will do that) and get a new one, money well spent. 

*Storage: *don't store it in the hallway. you may not be able to get out in a fire, it's No.1 advice from the fire service (after not smoking in bed and checking fire alarms) to make sure your escape routes are clear. I NEVER leave my bike in the hall when i go to bed. Find a corner in a room. I've got 3 bikes in the corner of my bedroom. put it on top of a sideboard if necessary, makes great wall art


----------



## buggi (24 Mar 2015)

cyclo cross bikes are great. get rid of the chunky tyres and put on some schwalbe 28 or 32 commuting tyres. Less rolling resistance but still look chunky enough for the style of bike. i prefer my cross over my carbon road bike (shhh... don't tell anyone, coz it cost £1k less secondhand!)


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Duncan, if you need help in picking your new bike give me a shout. Maybe @ScotiaLass will come too.
> For riding the Union Canal you need something comfy, preferably easy to clean ... yes, bikes must be cleaned too especially if you decide to ride further towards Edinburgh, where the surface is horrendous.
> You'll soon get bored of the same routes, your bike should be a bit adaptable.
> A bike in the home is like having a pet  you wouldn't leave a pet out all night, would you? Get the spare room ready for the new arrival



Wise words and good offer from @Pat "5mph" - there are no bad £500 bikes in Evans, but you won't go far wrong with her riding shotgun.

As regards 'adaptable', I would steer you towards a mountain bike with very semi-knobbly tyres.

The 29er bikes roll well anyway, and a lot have a central ridge on the tyres to make them easy to pedal in a straightish line on a hard surface.

The wider tyres are less likely to puncture because the weight of you and the bike is spread over a larger area.

A mountain bike frame is very versatile, being sturdy and able to take a rack, mudguards and most other accessories.

For range of gears, a mountain triple cannot be beaten.

You will probably get a suspension fork, but a bit of give in the front end is no bad thing.

There is a weight penalty, but you are not looking for outright speed or distance, and as I was once told, no one ever got fit riding a light bike.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Mar 2015)

Have you considered a good old traditional touring bike, great for every distance and most surfaces, comes complete with mudguards and rack. Evans have a couple under £600, eg. 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/aurora-2015-touring-bike-ec072110


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have you considered a good old traditional touring bike, great for every distance and most surfaces, comes complete with mudguards and rack. Evans have a couple under £600, eg.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/aurora-2015-touring-bike-ec072110


That's nice, worth a try and the 36 spoke wheels will be a good thing carrying a bit more weight.

For fitness, cycling will trim your legs and generally burn some calories, but won't really build up anything above the stomach. So you may want to add something that looks at upper body.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2015)

These padded under shorts are pretty good in terms of the padding. A lot of of cheap cycling shorts the padding leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Mar 2015)

I have nothing to add to the premium advice already offered other than my own experience. I started two years ago with a hybrid, riding only the local cycle path. I found an out-and-back route which was within my beginner's capabilities and did it a lot - frequency was everything. Gradually the regular thrash got a bit longer and a bit longer, then I struck out onto the roads. Haven't looked back. I'm currently researching (i.e. drooling over) my next bike and continuing to build up my mileage. Two years ago I wouldn't have thought I'd be where I am on my own two-wheeled journey. I guarantee you will amaze yourself or double your money back.*

So have fun. Enjoy your new bike. Come back and show us your newbie progress. Good luck! 


*money back guarantee may not be available


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> What about an Adventure bike or a CX bike. They look like a road bike with the same gear shifters but are a bit tougher with fatter wheels. I have a CX bike, my winter bike, and I adore him. I take it on the road, up trails, through woods, up and down hills and generally have a blast on him.
> The 29ers (Mountain bikes) are epic for riding on trails, roads and anywhere else you could want to ride. [B]@ScotiaLass[/B]* is the one for chapter and verse on 29ers.*
> 
> We definitely want to hear about your rides. We have a whole thread dedicated to tales of rides. We obviously want to see pics of your new bike. Very big on pictures on this forum


So much so, that my husband has just bought a Spesh Rockhopper 29er


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Sports Direct also has combination cycling/ordinary shorts, which would save you buying two garments.
> Casual clothing you already have will do for the rest of your cycling outfit.


This definitely worked for me, although the 'combination' shorts I bought (normal shorts with padded inners) proved an utter waste of money. Fortunately they were cheap, but the inners moved around like crazy and were just never comfortable. I think I wore them twice, once to find out I hated them and another time to confirm it. Go for something with an integral pad, if you don't want to walk around all lycra clad then stick something baggier over the top. To be honest, you soon stop caring (I did anyway).


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Mar 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> This definitely worked for me, although the 'combination' shorts I bought (normal shorts with padded inners) proved an utter waste of money. Fortunately they were cheap, but the inners moved around like crazy and were just never comfortable. I think I wore them twice, once to find out I hated them and another time to confirm it. Go for something with an integral pad, if you don't want to walk around all lycra clad then stick something baggier over the top. To be honest, you soon stop caring (I did anyway).



Thanks for the review.

I was tempted by the combination shorts for the summer, but won't bother now.

I'm still caring, but hot weather might see to that.


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Mar 2015)

Bikes tend to come with marketing labels such as MTB, Hybrid, CX.
Mostly I ignore these.
For easy off-road/mixed riding you don't need suspension.
Fatter tyres in 38mm are ideal, it makes no difference whether you call it hybrid or 29er.
Disc brakes are a good option.
More spokes = better for large riders. 36spoke is the highest number you can usually find.
Threaded eyelets for mudguards and rear luggage rack extend the potential uses of your bike, eg shopping, touring.
Correct size/fit is essential.
The transmission style may be 2 or 3 rings at the front and 8 or 9 sprockets at the rear. A conventional 3x8 or 3x9 is fine. A medium chainset, eg 28/38/48 may be OK. Lower MTB chainsets are better on steep off-road but you can spin-out on roads.

On the price/performance curve, midrange is a good place to be. £500-800 buys you a lot of bike.
If you want to negotiate, ask for extra accessories (which cost Evans peanuts) rather than cash off (which cost Evans cash)
Lock, lights. helmet, rack, mudguards(full-length bolt-on), spare inner, repair kit, pump.


----------



## ayceejay (25 Mar 2015)

My suggestion would be to buy something decent rather than just cheap. One of two things will happen: you won't enjoy cycling and you can sell the bike on with a minimum of loss, (a cheapo won't sell) either that or a year from now when you are down to 12 stone you will be looking for what is known here as a N+1 and you keep your first bike for rainy days.
As for extra kit a lot of shops offer freebies or discounts to new bike buyers so check this out and if you buy shorts go for bibs as regular shorts will roll down below your belly and I know you have a belly.


----------



## dst87 (25 Mar 2015)

Fantastic advice on all fronts here, thanks. I'm even starting to learn some of the terms being used and almost have some clue what you're all talking about! 

I had a look on the Evans website to see if I could see something that I think matches what you're talking about. I found the Specialised Crosstrail Sport Disc 2015 Hybrid Bike - is this the sort of thing I should be looking at then? People have talked about versatility and I think that's important as I don't know what sort of riding I'll enjoy and the sorts of places I'll end up, especially when @ScotiaLass shows me the best cycling spots locally (I'll PM you shortly!)

Only thing with that particular model is they don't seem to have them in store which is a bummer. I guess they'll have something similar though if that ticks a lot of the right boxes. It does have suspension I think, which I know you've advised against, but how much of a drawback is this? Is it all about the weight, or do the cheaper suspensions actually detract from the ride in other ways?

Other than that I'll definitely look at getting some cycling short. I didn't know you could wear them under regular shorts, so that's a nice idea. It'll make me feel more comfortable and allow the rest of Falkirk to hold on to their lunch! 

I think I'll probably go to Braehead. I'm actually off to Florida a week on Saturday and I don't know if there's any point in doing anything about this until I get back at this stage. Then again, I could get a week of riding in before I go which surely can't be a bad thing...


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2015)

Bikes called 29ers are quite similar to the Crosstrail

If you do go for suspension, try to get one with a lockout fork. It'll make it less bouncy on the roads.the specialized has it so a good place to start. If you pay £50, evans will order in a bike for you to test ride. That's refundable if you don't buy and will come off the price if you do


----------



## dst87 (25 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Bikes called 29ers are quite similar to the Crosstrail
> 
> If you do go for suspension, try to get one with a lockout fork. It'll make it less bouncy on the roads



Oh right... so does a lockout just disable or lessen the effectiveness of the suspension, a bit like firming up the suspension on a car?

The one I saw on Evans said it had suspension with hydraulic lockout, so I assume that's what that means?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2015)

@dst87 with that gearing I would be very much surprised if you ever need to come off the middle front ring, in the low gear small front big back, you will be climbing mountains with ease.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Oh right... so does a lockout just disable or lessen the effectiveness of the suspension, a bit like firming up the suspension on a car?
> 
> The one I saw on Evans said it had suspension with hydraulic lockout, so I assume that's what that means?


Yes, it makes the bike more like one with a rigid fork

Evans have a bunch of similar bikes, you could look at, eg from £400-700 odd. The specialized looks decent in the blue. Hydraulic disc brakes are preferable to mechanical, but depends on budget

http://www.evanscycles.com/categori...l!price_to=740;sort=popularity;price_from=480


----------



## dst87 (25 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Yes, it makes the bike more like one with a rigid fork
> 
> Evans have a bunch of similar bikes, you could look at, eg from £400-700 odd. The specialized looks decent in the blue. Hydraulic disc brakes are preferable to mechanical, but depends on budget
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/categories/bikes/hybrid-bikes/f/unisex/hardtail#!Wheel Size=700c Wheel!price_to=740;sort=popularity;price_from=480



Thanks for that... though there was me thinking I preferred the Specialized in grey! 

The search criteria you've selected gives me a way of narrowing down what to ask for in the store.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2015)

I don't do grey or black bikes


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2015)

Hi @dst87 you've received lots of good and postive advice which I can only echo - from experience around 5 years ago I "inherited" a mountain bike and thought I doing brilliant if I did 5 miles round our estate! I used to ride on cycle tracks locally but got fed up having to avoid dogs, kids, prams, horses, bricks - and neds throwing bricks, dogs, prams, horses, etc so decided the road was safer. A road bike naturally followed, then another, then another... (all essential and serving different purposes, obviously ) I'll now quite happily ride 100k on a weekend morning, so it CAN be done!

Couple of things: if you are on Weight Watchers ensure than you are getting enough carbs for the upturn in exercise - nothing worse than a "bonk" on the bike (not what you think it is, look it up)

whatever bike you choose you will soon be coveting another, for an entirely different purpose (going uphill, going downhill, going faster, going lumpier, etc etc) so expect that whatever you choose now may not suit you in a years' time - that's ok, you're into N+1 territory (look that up too...)

Oh and when you get your new bike and see how shiny it is you'll want to take it to bed with you and you'll be horrified for ever thinking you could leave it in the garden.

Ok that was 3 things so I'll shut up now! All the best, hopefully see you on a ride sometime. Cheers, Mark


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Mar 2015)

Whatever you choose, remember;


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Mar 2015)

Fubar said:


> Hi @dst87 you've received lots of good and postive advice which I can only echo - from experience around 5 years ago I "inherited" a mountain bike and thought I doing brilliant if I did 5 miles round our estate! I used to ride on cycle tracks locally but got fed up having to avoid dogs, kids, prams, horses, bricks - and neds throwing bricks, dogs, prams, horses, etc so decided the road was safer. A road bike naturally followed, then another, then another... (all essential and serving different purposes, obviously ) I'll now quite happily ride 100k on a weekend morning, so it CAN be done!
> 
> Couple of things: if you are on Weight Watchers ensure than you are getting enough carbs for the upturn in exercise - *nothing worse than a "bonk" on the bike (not what you think it is, look it up)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2015)

There is no known cure for cycle addiction. Just saying. 
N+1 helps though.


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> ...
> *Other than that I'll definitely look at getting some cycling short. I didn't know you could wear them under regular shorts, so that's a nice idea. It'll make me feel more comfortable and allow the rest of Falkirk to hold on to their lunch! *



I like Tenn stuff...
http://www.tenn-outdoors.co.uk/mens-coolflo-padded-boxer-shorts-cycling-undershorts--blackgrey--sml

You can get cheap stuff in Sports Direct at the retail park....I wear the women ¾ longs the most, or wear the Tenn undershorts with my baggy MTB shorts on top.
Don't worry, Falkirk sees me in lycra on a regular basis - I've stopped worrying about scaring the local wildlife - it's too comfy to bother about what I look like


----------



## dst87 (25 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> There is no known cure for cycle addiction. Just saying.
> N+1 helps though.



I keep hearing about this N+1 business... I'm worried that if this takes hold in a few years I'll have a stupidly large collection of cycles in my house!



ScotiaLass said:


> I like Tenn stuff...
> http://www.tenn-outdoors.co.uk/mens-coolflo-padded-boxer-shorts-cycling-undershorts--blackgrey--sml
> 
> You can get cheap stuff in Sports Direct at the retail park....I wear the women ¾ longs the most, or wear the Tenn undershorts with my baggy MTB shorts on top.
> Don't worry, Falkirk sees me in lycra on a regular basis - I've stopped worrying about scaring the local wildlife - it's too comfy to bother about what I look like



Noted! Thanks again! I'll definitely look for some decent cycling shorts/boxers/whatever! 

Very tempted to take a trip to Braehead tomorrow and have a chat. I'm raring to go now!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> I keep hearing about this N+1 business... I'm worried that if this takes hold in a few years I'll have a stupidly large collection of cycles in my house!


It is a certainty, no use worrying about it


----------



## flake99please (25 Mar 2015)

If you're considering a hybrid, then I would certainly give some consideration to getting a cyclocross bike instead. I'm free most afternoons if you would like some 'non salesman' advise on any bike bought in Evans (edinburgh). I would happily escort you to/from both train stations if you wish too. 

Feel free to PM me if you would like any help.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> I keep hearing about this N+1 business... I'm worried that if this takes hold in a few years I'll have a stupidly large collection of cycles in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 'expense' of a suspension fork tends to be 'clawed back' by fitting cheaper bits elsewhere on the bike, I'd just avoid suspension.


----------



## fimm (26 Mar 2015)

If you can, I'd suggest you put aside a bit of your budget for some basic tools - a multitool, some tyre levers, puncure repair kit (and a couple of spare tubes (the easiest way to fix a puncture when out and about is simply to change the tube)), a small pump to take with you, and a track pump (this is the kind of pump that stands on the floor and has a handle that goes up and down - it makes pumping tyres much easier).

Edit: if you haven't spotted this part of the forum yet: https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/helmet-headphone-debates.19/ that's the one to read before you ask questions that have already been asked...


----------



## dst87 (26 Mar 2015)

fimm said:


> If you can, I'd suggest you put aside a bit of your budget for some basic tools - a multitool, some tyre levers, puncure repair kit (and a couple of spare tubes (the easiest way to fix a puncture when out and about is simply to change the tube)), a small pump to take with you, and a track pump (this is the kind of pump that stands on the floor and has a handle that goes up and down - it makes pumping tyres much easier).



Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely look to get some tools for maintenance. I've taken up the offer of @Pat "5mph" and @ScotiaLass to come help me, so hopefully they'll keep me right, but what sort of ballpark amount are you talking for the items mentioned? £50? £100? more? Just roughly so I have some idea.

Your post also alerts me to the fact that I'll probably have to learn how to... you know... maintain/fix parts of my bike! Unlike 12 year old me, I won't have my Dad to put the chain back on my bike or fix a punctured tyre! I noticed there's a maintenance sub-forum on here and I'm sure there are lots of useful YouTube videos that will help me out here.


----------



## fimm (26 Mar 2015)

I've had a quick look at Evens' website, and get £15-£20 for a track pump, £10-£15 for a mini pump, £10 for a multi tool and some tyre levers, tubes seem to be about £5, couple of quid for a repair kit, so £50 ballpark... you don't absolutely _need_ a track pump but I'd put it on the list of things to get sometime even if you don't get it straight away. I'd add a little saddlebag like this: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bontrager/basic-seat-pack-ec026717 to keep your puncture repair kit on the bike.

I understand YouTube is good for videos. Pat and ScotiaLass can show you how to get a tyre on and off again! I'd practice that sometime when you are warm and dry and in your own space, so that you are confident doing it in the rain!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2015)

^^^^^^+1


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Mar 2015)

fimm said:


> I've had a quick look at Evens' website, and get £15-£20 for a track pump, £10-£15 for a mini pump, £10 for a multi tool and some tyre levers, tubes seem to be about £5, couple of quid for a repair kit, so £50 ballpark... you don't absolutely _need_ a track pump but I'd put it on the list of things to get sometime even if you don't get it straight away. I'd add a little saddlebag like this: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bontrager/basic-seat-pack-ec026717 to keep your puncture repair kit on the bike.
> 
> I understand YouTube is good for videos. Pat and ScotiaLass can show you how to get a tyre on and off again! *I'd practice that sometime when you are warm and dry and in your own space, so that you are confident doing it in the rain!*


I never change a tyre while out riding. I just sit at the side of my bike in a low cut top and look all sad.....


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I never change a tyre while out riding. I just sit at the side of my bike in a low cut top and look all sad.....


That never works for me, maybe I should have a shave.


----------



## dst87 (26 Mar 2015)

fimm said:


> I've had a quick look at Evens' website, and get £15-£20 for a track pump, £10-£15 for a mini pump, £10 for a multi tool and some tyre levers, tubes seem to be about £5, couple of quid for a repair kit, so £50 ballpark... you don't absolutely _need_ a track pump but I'd put it on the list of things to get sometime even if you don't get it straight away. I'd add a little saddlebag like this: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bontrager/basic-seat-pack-ec026717 to keep your puncture repair kit on the bike.



Thanks for that. Gives me a good ballpark. I'll get a few essentials when I get the bike then build up over time. Some of these things sounds like a lot when you're carrying them on the bike... a pump, puncture kit, spare tubes?? Arne't they bulky and enormous? I suppose they fold up a bit?



fimm said:


> I understand YouTube is good for videos. Pat and ScotiaLass can show you how to get a tyre on and off again! I'd practice that sometime when you are warm and dry and in your own space, so that you are confident doing it in the rain!



I'll be permanently indebted to them for the help they've offered! YouTube sounds like a plan, and I'll definitely be rehearsing some emergency maintenance in the privacy of my own home/back garden. I don't want to look like a total numpty at the side of the road... don't think the AA would help me with a flat bicycle tyre! 



ScotiaLass said:


> I never change a tyre while out riding. I just sit at the side of my bike in a low cut top and look all sad.....



Don't think that would work for me, somehow! I'll give it a go and see what sort of looks I get on the Union Canal!!


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2015)

A couple of spare tubes, tyre levers and small multitool fit in a medium sized saddle pack. Mini pumps generally come with a bracket so can be attached to the bike under the bottle cage. Most are sleek, about 10 inches and sit flush against the frame so really no bother

Halfords tubes for example come shrink wrapped, really not very big. Maybe the size of a smart phone, although rather bulkier. 5 for a tenner too (and I don't think they are any worse than more expensive branded ones)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

Tools Aldi are due a bike sale, I have a basic kit from Lidl usually about £20 not the greatest quality, the kit I got 6 or 7 years ago still has useful bits in it, just build from there replacing the poorer bits with better quality ones. The only thing I really had to replace was the chain tool.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Mar 2015)

A puncture is the most overwhelmingly likely breakdown, so you need to prepare for it as advised.

However, by the look of it you are having a hybrid.

They come with wider and more puncture resistant tyres than road bikes, so you could ride for months and not get a puncture.

Well inflated tyres are more resistant to punctures, so I would get a track pump to start with.

It will have a gauge on it, so you can set the tyres to your chosen pressure.

As a big lad, you will be looking at the higher end of the range stamped on the tyre.

About 10psi more in the back than in the front works well.

Pressures should be checked every couple of weeks.

Other things on the bike may break during a ride, but they can usually be bodged or ignored until you get home.


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE="Pale Rider, post: 3610688, member: 24609"Other things on the bike may break during a ride, but they can usually be bodged or ignored until you get home.[/QUOTE]

Like the time my rear brake nipple pulled out of the brake lever.


----------



## maxfox44 (27 Mar 2015)

Noticed a puncture at work today. Luckily I had a pump, tools and patches with me. Took me about 20mins including a cup of teas. Which I thought was a good effort for a beginner.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2015)

maxfox44 said:


> Noticed a puncture at work today. *Luckily I had a pump, tools and patches* with me. Took me about 20mins including a cup of teas. Which I thought was a good effort for a beginner.


Well done, but this should not be down to luck


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Mar 2015)

maxfox44 said:


> Noticed a puncture at work today. Luckily I had a pump, tools and patches with me. Took me about 20mins including a cup of teas. Which I thought was a good effort for a beginner.


Std operating procedure is to carry a spare inner tube, replace the flat tube and patch the tube at your leisure. I usually carried one and stashed one at work. You carry a patch kit for the 2nd flat, which is very rare.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> Std operating procedure is to carry a spare inner tube, replace the flat tube and patch the tube at your leisure. I usually carried one and stashed one at work. You carry a patch kit for the 2nd flat, which is very rare.


Or even ...

Carry a spare tube and use that for the first puncture, a spare spare in case there is another one, a spare spare spare to have one available to help out stranded riders, if need be, and a puncture kit in case the spares run out!

Actually, I carry a spare puncture kit too because the original is almost used up.


----------



## Lemond (28 Mar 2015)

Think about things like safety (hi-viz and helmet if that's what you want, a good set of lights, and maybe freshen up on your road craft / highway code), breakdowns (carry a toolkit, spare tubes, pump and so on), and comfort (cycling gear and creams can work wonders, especially as certain sensitive areas grow accustomed to time spent on two wheels). Remember: No pants with cycling shorts! Cotton absorbs moisture, which then rubs in all the wrong places. In no time at all you can find yourself in a whole world of pain.

Ease yourself into it: I started with two miles every other night for two weeks, then started to increase the distance. It's amazing how quickly your body adjusts. Soon you'll be doing ten miles, and you'll also start to notice how you're doing more in the higher gears. And once you're comfortable at ten miles, you'll probably find twenty and even thirty miles surprisingly doable. And when you get to that stage, see if you can tag along with a more experienced rider, because you'll learn a whole heap more.

In the meantime, you might want to practice removing both wheels and replacing an inner tube in the comfort of your own home. You'll probably find it's not as hard as you think, and you'll be better prepared for when you need to do so on the road.

Above all: enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## Louch (5 Apr 2015)

if you are looking for quiet roads, the area between Larbert and cowie has lots of quiet roads that you can make little loops around.

if you are going to store indoors, I picked the below up from argos, and sit my bike on that in the flat. keeps carpet clean and can clean chain etc on it ( in good time)

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...3|rnd:2654171896575716357|dvc:c|adp:1o1|bku:1


----------

